# As an Army 42A reservist, how can I attend the RTI at Camp Williams to reclass to the 35 series?



## jocf (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello! I am a 42A reservist that is looking to reclass to the 35 series, preferably 35L or 35F. I am interested in going to Camp Williams in Utah (the National Guard Regional Training Institute) that offers shortened reclass courses, replacing AIT. Does anyone have any advice on how I can find these slots or how I can attend this school?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Brill (Dec 29, 2020)

O
M
G

What is 42A?????

(It’s a running gag with me here.)

I’ll email some peeps and get back to you.

Edit: after you post an intro of course ( very Christmas Vacation like.)


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 29, 2020)

Sorry, lost your paperwork, please resubmit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 30, 2020)

This is almost as golden as Military and Intelligence being a job....🤣🤣🤣


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2020)

lindy said:


> Edit: after you post an intro of course ( very Christmas Vacation like.)


Intro posts are no longer a requirement. Nice to have, but not required.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 30, 2020)

jocf said:


> Hello! I am a 42A reservist that is looking to reclass to the 35 series, preferably 35L or 35F. I am interested in going to Camp Williams in Utah (the National Guard Regional Training Institute) that offers shortened reclass courses, replacing AIT. Does anyone have any advice on how I can find these slots or how I can attend this school?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Find a reserve unit that has 35 series billets and call them. You're not going to get a reclass slot if you're not currently sitting in a billet. Just ask if they have any vacancies or are able to double slot.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 3, 2021)

jocf said:


> Hello! I am a 42A reservist that is looking to reclass to the 35 series, preferably 35L or 35F. I am interested in going to Camp Williams in Utah (the National Guard Regional Training Institute) that offers shortened reclass courses, replacing AIT. Does anyone have any advice on how I can find these slots or how I can attend this school?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


Have you reviewed the 35L requirements on IKN? You'll need to contact a recruiter or the units directly as @Florida173 said. For 35L you'll likely need to interview with the gaining unit to see if they'll take you to begin with.


----------



## Crimson (Jan 3, 2021)

jocf said:


> Hello! I am a 42A reservist that is looking to reclass to the 35 series, preferably 35L or 35F. I am interested in going to Camp Williams in Utah (the National Guard Regional Training Institute) that offers shortened reclass courses, replacing AIT. Does anyone have any advice on how I can find these slots or how I can attend this school?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


I went through the 640th RTI pretty recently. Reserve students came from the MIRC units (Military Intelligence Readiness Command). National Guard came from a variety of Military Intelligence Brigades. Get in touch with a Readiness NCO for a unit that has the MOS/slot that you want. 

Keep in mind that a gaining unit has no obligation to send you to Camp Williams. But hey, all you can do is at least ask. Good luck. 

- Crimson


----------

